# Quisiera saber la opinion de ustedes sobre este tipo de transmisores



## SuperLogico (Sep 21, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro . Mi consulta es la siguiente, apelando a las distintas nacionalidades de los usuarios del foro, estoy seguro que escuchare los mejores consejos sobre este tipo de transmisores de fm. estos pequeños transmisores estan desde hace un par de años en muchos paises de america pero hace poco mas de un par de meses recien ingresaron a la Argentina, entonces al menos aqui son toda una novedad. 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-431728169-emisora-de-fm-15-watts-stereo-_JM_

como decia al principio apelo a las experiencia de otros usuarios, y  que me inmagino habran tenido la oportunidad de comprar uno de estos, y experimentar que tan buenos son, hasta ahora en Arg tenemos de 7 y 15 wats pero e visto paginas de otros paises en donde este modelo viene desde los 100mw o 500 mw o 1wat, cosa que en mi pais no serviria de mucho ya que el espectro radioelectrico es un descontrol total Slds y desde ya gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2012)

una sola palabra 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/  + amplificador y wualaa
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-transmisor-fm-50-watt-43473/


----------



## SuperLogico (Sep 25, 2012)

Definicion : No lo compres... construyelo !


----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2012)

Yo creo que debe funcionar bien, eso si no se que frecuencia esta libre para poder operarlo


----------

